

Free DNS service? - stephenapple

Ever since EveryDNS was acquired by DynDNS I feel it left a void for a free DNS service. Does anyone else since this void? I may create a free DNS service to fill it. Thoughts, suggestions and feature requests would be greatly appreciated!
======
brandoncordell
<http://dnsimple.com>

It's not free, but it's only like $3/mo. You get 1 month free, and with every
referral you get a free month. It's by far the best and easiest dns service
out there. It was a side project of an HN'er as well. He did a fantastic job
with the service.

Makes DNS easy. When I wanted to set up google account stuff (mail, notes,
docs, etc). I just clicked on the domain edit, clicked edit (or something
along that verbiage) and chose it from the list. Also used that to set up my A
record pointing my personal domain to my username.github.com site.

------
pardner
We are extremely happy with Zerigo. Great UX, with things like import/export
of records, and ready-to-go snippets for email hosted at Godaddy etc and
Heroku-hosted domains. They have a free plan (3 domains, 50k queries/mo). IMO
their $19/year (20 domains, 1M queries/mo) and $39/year plan (45 domains, 2M
queries/mo) are "pretty close" to free.

------
andrewhillman
I use <http://freedns.afraid.org>. It's a great service.

------
wegwerf
I have no firsthand experience but 1984.is run a free DNS that I have heard
mentioned a few times.

<http://1984hosting.com> will take you to their English site (although the
What is FreeDNS? page is in Icelandic).

------
aq11
<http://www.namecheap.com/products/freedns.aspx>

Not ideal, but not terrible either.

------
scas
Hurricane Electric offers free DNS, <http://dns.he.net>

------
OJ
I'm a huge fan of <http://pointhq.com/>

